# Cookie mag. article on re-circs



## 3kidsclmr (Apr 7, 2007)

Anybody else get "Cookie" magazine? Article in the Oct/Nov issue titled "getting the shaft" talks about an increase in "half-done jobs" and the trend to do looser circs. They quote a mother off a online parenting network who says her son's circ wasn't done correctly and "I don't want him to have that ugly worm-in-a-turtleneck look". Although this article is overall very, very pro-circ, they at least quote docs who say there is no need to surgically correct a partial-circ and that you should never, ever pull back on adhesions. They suggest talking with your doc about how much skin to take off prior to the procedure...







: (hmm... how about... none???)


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

boy sheesh we need to fill up the words of how postive intact penises are so we don't have this racisim


----------



## phdmama06 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have run into many, many mothers on mainstream chat boards who pull back their circ'ed son's adhesions and who are considering second (even third) circs purely for cosmetic reasons. Some complain that their circ'ed sons look too much like intact boys







: There definitely needs to be proper education for parents of circ'ed boys because some of them just seem to keep on putting their poor sons through even more pain!!


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

That's sick! Ick, ick, ick! uke:


----------



## titania8 (Feb 15, 2007)

no words.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Umm... what is an article about penises doing in "Cookie" magazine?


----------



## guestmama9908 (Jan 23, 2007)

Cookie magazine is a newer mainstream parenting mag out on the shelves now.

That article makes me sick. Ewwww Ewww Ewww

(Dripping sarcasm here) I guess I should just go sign my poor son up for another horrific and unnecessary cosmetic procedure. I mean wow they might not have taken all of the most sensitive parts of his penis the first time around.







:


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

I never subscribed to them but they're sending me their mags anyways. Guess its a promotional thing. Anyways I never read it because the kids are way too dolled up. Almost makes me ill. Some fashions are cute, others have no business on a child! Aside from my overly opinionated remark, I'm reading that article. Before I finish (Its making me SICK!) I wanted to comment.

WHY are pro-circ parents so fixated on their child's genitals? Come on, wake up and smell the freakn' coffee! STAY OUT OF THEIR SEX LIFE!!! JEEEZZ

Back to reading... If I can get through this in one piece.


----------



## Lady Madonna (Jul 2, 2004)

I just looked the article up on-line: getting the shaft (what a *fabulous title, btw) for those who haven't read the whole hideous thing.

I'd heard of the magazine but never run across a copy before today, when I picked it up while waiting for DD's gym class to end. I kept having to re-read passages because I could just *not* process the absolute superficiality with which they were addressing the mutilation of a child's genitals. I just ... no ... could not process the idea of *recircumcising* a child because your original mutilation didn't look "right".

I'm going to write to them, I think. If I can ever get past the complete disconnect I've got going on in my brain right now.







:

Oh, and to add insult to injury, this article appeared in their so-called "green" issue, encouraging environmental mindfulness. PEOPLE, LEAVE THE PENII ALONE! How's that for mindfulness? Eesh.


----------



## phdmama06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Just read it. OMG, what do I even say?







No words...


----------



## Leiahs (Jul 29, 2005)

I, too, get unwanted magazines. I sometimes flip through it to see fun clothing sites I might want to window-shop at, but every article I've ever read in this magazine just makes me want to vomit. Seriously.

This particular article was purely revolting. I just *love* (














the last paragraph in particular:

Quote:

Socarides says her pregnant friends now discuss with their obstetricians how much foreskin they want taken off beforehand. Timothy Johnson, M.D., chair of the University of Michigan department of obstetrics and gynecology, applauds them. "Parents should ask, "Do you believe in taking a lot of a little off?" he says. "It truly should be informed consent." In the whirl of nursery decorating and name picking, it's easy to back-burner a frank talk about foreskin. But if you've decided to circumcise, this is one area where you probably shouldn't play it loose."
uke uke uke uke

The *entire* article focuses on how nobody likes a loose circ, it just doesn't look good, those horrible docs are probably just doing it like that these days to avoid malpractice suits, and for heaven's sake, don't forget to talk to your doc to make sure your innocent little son gets his most sensitive area carved perfectly to your liking, because if it doesn't look like YOU want it to look, he'll probably feel emotionally damaged and self-conscious his entire life, starting as soon as he can notice.

And what is with this bit?

Quote:

Jay E. Berkelhamer, M.D., the president of the American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP), recommends that circumcision be done when a baby is first born; as babies get older but are still unable to express themselves, they may have difficulty processing what is happening. "I would hesitate to do a routine cosmetic procedure until the child understands what is going on and why," he says.
Doesn't that strike anyone else as the _least bit_ contradictory? Sure...go ahead and do it while they're babies, but if they're older and _still_ can't understand what's going on, don't do it then.


----------



## Lady Madonna (Jul 2, 2004)

I wrote:

I'd heard of your magazine, but never come across a copy before today, when I picked it up in a waiting room. Seemed harmless enough, maybe even interesting enough to pick up a subscription.

Until I reached the article titled "getting the shaft". I kept having to re-read passages because I could just *not* process the absolute superficiality with which the writer was addressing the mutilation of a child's genitals. And to even entertain a discussion of putting a boy through further surgeries because his penis didn't "look right" ... honestly, that is one of the most perverse and revolting things I have ever read in a mainstream publication.

I have an 11-month-old son. My husband and I recognize that our only interest in his body is keeping him safe and WHOLE until he is old enough to make decisions about any part of it for himself. What his penis looks like is, truthfully, not up to us, and to suggest that it is - and that it should be surgically altered to meet our expectations - is so counter to the idea of protecting and nurturing our children that it is almost impossible for me to even process the concept.

He may be *our* child, but it is *his* penis. And we have no more right to remove part of his perfectly healthy and normal penis than we do to remove any other perfectly healthy and normally functioning part of his body. Especially for what many of the parents in the article admit are cosmetic reasons!

Needless to say, your publication won't be coming into my home any time soon. I hope that you will revisit this issue and offer your readers the truth about the harm caused by circumcision and why there is no reason to put any child through such pointless and deforming elective cosmetic surgery.


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

Wonderful letter LAdy Madonna.

We need more. Please write!!

Did you send your letter via email, Lady Madonna? If so, can you post the email address you sent it to so we can all write. I can only find an email for their subscription customer service.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

I can only imagine what these "mothers" look and act like. It must be like a bad episode of Dr. 90210! :LOL


----------



## loriforeman (Aug 18, 2007)

i did, however, like THIS part:

"when a new pediatrician admonished her for having let the extra skin adhere. The doctor yanked it free and, as her baby howled, instructed Avery to pull it back and apply antibiotic ointment at each diaper change to keep it from readhering.

This is dead wrong, according to the AAP (which is neutral about circumcision itself). Separating skin is a developmental process, and yanking can cause both scarring and tissue damage; if you notice signs of infection, call your pediatrician, but don't retract the skin. "Don't force it back!" says Berkelhamer. "As the penis grows and the child has erections, the foreskin will normally retract."


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:

But if you've decided to circumcise, this is one area where you probably shouldn't play it loose.








:

High and tight circs, here we come.


----------



## phdmama06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leiahs* 
Doesn't that strike anyone else as the _least bit_ contradictory? Sure...go ahead and do it while they're babies, but if they're older and _still_ can't understand what's going on, don't do it then.























Berkelheimer's quote confused me too. I couldn't figure out where he stood on what a child's understanding of circumcision "should" be. It seems like he is just talking in circles.









I feel bad for the sons of the parents interviewed in the article.

The only (small) redeeming quality of the article was the bit on not retracting the (remaining) foreskin to break up adhesions. Thank heaven the author got at least one thing right!!

I had never heard of cookie magazine previous to this post but I definitely won't be buying or subscribing after reading this train wreck.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:

Instinctually, Avery, a New York City-based labor-and-delivery nurse, left her son alone. And she and her husband don't intend to do anything about baby Patrick's "scarf." "He seems to be growing into it," she says. "I'm not worried about it."
WTF?

How ironic.

"Instinctively" she "left her son alone" because she didn't opt for a *second* cosmetic genital cutting operation.

Terrible article except for that little bit about not lysing adhesions.

Jen


----------



## kathy1_10 (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm just very shocked about how many women I have talked to that had their son's circ. redone!! Most would of never had it done in the first place, if they knew they would of had to have it redone.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

THIS could be your son, folks!!!

---

http://forum.fathermag.com/circ/066/...s/159878.shtml

Circumcision is horrible dont do it! (sort of long)

Posted by Brian of west V
Hi all,

New to this board and I am so glad I found it! What a place to vent, cause if you haven?t figured it out yet by the title of my post, I hate circumcision. I am a circumcised 25 year old and if you?ll bear with me, I?ll explain why I hate it so much.

I was born in small economically and sexually repressed town of about 800 people in the ?Great? state of West Virginia. The only medical facilities that the town had were two clinics, one for 0-18 and the other for anyone older which was shared with another town. Each was staffed by a doctor and two nurses, but the two doctors were often at odds with each other, and so neither poached on the others turf. The pediatics clinic had a birthing facility, and so unless you wanted to give birth at home (no one did that, we were not that *******!) or you wanted to drive 80 miles to the next hospital, you gave birth at that clinic.

Dr. M, the man who ran the clinic handled all the births and regular checkups. The nurses handled all walk ins. Dr. M was one of those old-curmudgeonly old-school docs, who had been doctoring in the town for almost 30 years. Anyway, as you might have imagined, he was strongly in favor of RIC and didn?t really give parents a choice. If a boy was born he would be given all the medical necessities and then whisked into the next room for a circumcision, without anesthesia, no doubt. The worst part about the doc was that he was one of those anti-pleasure sadists. When I was looking around on the internet I found that as the unofficial definition of what he was. He would remove lots of skin, completely removing the foreskin, all the inner skin, and the frenulum. In short, from my research I can tell that all I was left with was outer skin, which has far fewer sensory receptors. Looking at my mutilated penis now, I can see the result of his work. The very pale outer skin is pulled tight with no slack or wrinkles and no scar or coloration changes either, meaning that there is not inner skin left. The head, which stands completely free of skin is not the dark brown or red, but more pale, almost like the shaft skin. On the underside there is a smooth grove where the frenulum might have been, but there is not even a trace of it now. When I look down I don?t see an object of beauty, I see a dry, pale, mutilated thing. All the boys in the town were circumcised this way, because he did it the same way, every time. So for a long time I thought this was the normal way things were. My two brothers looked like that, all my friends looked like that, and so I didn?t think twice. Masturbation was always a difficult venture at best because I had next to no erotic tissue left. I would have to work furiously for a long time in order to get any reaction, and would often have to use massive amounts of spit as lube. In the few circle jerk sessions that I attended other boys had trouble as well. It would have looked comical had it not been so sad, looking at a bunch of boys trying furiously to jerk each other off, but having very little success. I gave up on masturbation very soon as did most of my friends. Dr. M had succeeded in his mission of sexually repressing us I guess.

When I later began to have sex, I would again have to work furiously to get any sort of arousal out of my deadened member, and several girls asked me to stop thrusting so hard. Even the erections themselves are not as comfortable as they should be, I think. The skin already tight when flaccid, becomes even tighter when erect. Luckily, no sack skin comes up the shaft, but there is always an uncomfortable pressure. Is that normal??? Anyway, I?ll stop rambling now, but circumcision has made my sex life horrible, and it is all because one man wanted it to be that way. DON?T CIRCUMCISE!


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Microsoap, that story is depressing.







: One doctor mass mutilated a town full of boys. Tell me thats not a serial pedophile/RAPIST!


----------



## bunniemunch (May 28, 2005)

http://www.cookiemag.com/contact/emailEditor


----------



## Leiahs (Jul 29, 2005)

BTW, the article is available online in its entirety. If you think you can stand the horror.
http://www.cookiemag.com/brain/kidhe...9/circumcision


----------



## momto3boys (May 15, 2003)

I cant even open my mouth to form words. Did they really publish this? We have a sick society here.

I wonder if these same moms are handing over their daughters to chop labia off if they protrude in the slightest.

These parents are sick. Its like they're peddling their sons out for porn.

Everytime I see my dh tight circ I am enraged...beyond enraged. This makes me so sad for these boys whos parents are asking for tight circs. Its going to screw up his sex life. Its rape. It royally sucks for me to have to have sex with a broom stick.

Oh and I am an Angelino whose had 2 breast augs, a little lipo, fillers, botox...you name it. I wear high heels to the grocery store. It doesnt take a rocket scientist to understand that cosmetic surgery is for the person who own the body to be operated on. I would NEVER even fathom taking a knife to my sons. Not any part of them especially their penis. Its a penis for Christs sake. Its the center of their sexuality and masculinity. Circ is just bizarre. Absolutely bizarre.


----------



## mamasophy (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto3boys* 
I cant even open my mouth to form words.
Oh and I am an Angelino whose had 2 breast augs, a little lipo, fillers, botox...you name it. I wear high heels to the grocery store. It doesnt take a rocket scientist to understand that cosmetic surgery is for the person who own the body to be operated on. I would NEVER even fathom taking a knife to my sons. Not any part of them especially their penis. Its a penis for Christs sake. Its the center of their sexuality and masculinity. Circ is just bizarre. Absolutely bizarre.









:
You go Mama! I feel the same way. Circ is bizarre and obscene.


----------



## ErinsJuneBug (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow perfect timing! I read this entire thread today with great disgust....then came home to find a letter from cookie magazine trying to get me to subscribe. YA RIGHT! HA!


----------



## White Knight (Mar 20, 2007)

uke uke uke uke uke uke

This is so freak'n gross, unlike the foreskin! Why is a magazine named "Cookie" encouraging such a cosmetic practice even more brutal and puritanical than a normal circ? Puritanical parents re-circing their sons to make them look like pop-stars is one of the many significant reasons why the USA is such a terrible place to live in







: .


----------



## Super Pickle (Apr 29, 2002)

Flood them with snail mail, too, folks. The more letters they get, the more likely they'll be to print one.

Cookie Magazine
PO Box 37761
Boone, IA 50037


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathy1_10* 
I'm just very shocked about how many women I have talked to that had their son's circ. redone!! Most would of never had it done in the first place, if they knew they would of had to have it redone.
























:







One of DS1's 3.5yo friends got re-circ'ed this summer. Except his (teen) mom was just mad at the doc who did the first circ too loose. She angrily told me something like 'If they don't believe in circumcision, they just shouldn't do them. They leave too much skin there because of their own personal beliefs that they don't think circumcision is right.' Then I simply told her we didn't circ our son, and I sensed she felt judged by me. Then she told me that her son HAS to look like all his cousins. His penis is different, and he doesn't want to be different, plus it gets infected all the time. The conversation ended, but I'm left thinking to myself, this kid is half Mexican, how much is he ever going to look like all his blond-haired blue-eyed cousins? (small town, I know them all)







:


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

I read the article online.









ITA with all pp's comments. And, is it just me, or are the graphics shown online completely inappropriate?


----------



## phdmama06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs-Mama* 
And, is it just me, or are the graphics shown online completely inappropriate?

I don't think it's just you. I thought the graphics were kind of sleazy too...


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carriebft* 
Wonderful letter LAdy Madonna.

We need more. Please write!!

Did you write a letter? I had a dream last night that your letter was published in their next issue.
Wouldn't that be something.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs-Mama* 
I read the article online.









ITA with all pp's comments. And, is it just me, or are the graphics shown online completely inappropriate?

Yes! Completely inappropriate! My dh laughed at them, btw. Laughing is his way of making fun of the ridiculous illustrations. I nearly puked!


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
Did you write a letter? I had a dream last night that your letter was published in their next issue.
Wouldn't that be something.

Yes! Completely inappropriate! My dh laughed at them, btw. Laughing is his way of making fun of the ridiculous illustrations. I nearly puked!

Oh i hope so! Its in my mailbox now...I am doing a snail mail one. I hand wrote it but these were my points:

-the article did not adequately examine why loose circumcision are preferred by doctors now except to say that they are avoiding law suits (however, they did not mention that this was because of the dangers of a tight circumcision- erections, pain, etc)

- I addressed the first quote wherein the parents said their child 'wouldnt look like most babies" and that he would always look like something was botched- mentioning that BEFORE his circumcision he looked perfectly normal, just like 80% of men in the world

- I talked a while about how this article confirms the cosemtic nature of circumcision and brings to the surface the very real problem americans have of placing too much emphasis on aesthetics-- so much so that they would put their child through not one but TWO or more cosemtic surgeries on the most sensitive part of their body....all in the name of making them look more sexually pleasing and 'normal'

- I questioned what kind of doctor could ever participate in this


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

The biggest danger with a re-circ, buried/trapped penis, will also make it so their sons dont "match" all the other boys in the locker room. It's a condition far more embarrassing than possessing a foreskin. Their sons definitely won't be thanking them for that. I wonder how these sick, superficial parents would feel if they knew they were the cause of that?







:


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carriebft* 
Oh i hope so! Its in my mailbox now...I am doing a snail mail one. I hand wrote it but these were my points:

-the article did not adequately examine why loose circumcision are preferred by doctors now except to say that they are avoiding law suits (however, they did not mention that this was because of the dangers of a tight circumcision- erections, pain, etc)

- I addressed the first quote wherein the parents said their child 'wouldnt look like most babies" and that he would always look like something was botched- mentioning that BEFORE his circumcision he looked perfectly normal, just like 80% of men in the world

- I talked a while about how this article confirms the cosemtic nature of circumcision and brings to the surface the very real problem americans have of placing too much emphasis on aesthetics-- so much so that they would put their child through not one but TWO or more cosemtic surgeries on the most sensitive part of their body....all in the name of making them look more sexually pleasing and 'normal'

- I questioned what kind of doctor could ever participate in this

Wow!
Good Points!


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

Bumping to subscribe and to encourage more letters and emails!


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErinsJuneBug* 
Wow perfect timing! I read this entire thread today with great disgust....then came home to find a letter from cookie magazine trying to get me to subscribe. YA RIGHT! HA!

Send them a letter back, telling them why you won't be subscribing. That's what I did.


----------



## nini02 (Jun 28, 2007)

I emailed them....and I agree those illustrations were very strange. An all around disturbing article.


----------



## pixiesmommy (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG- I didn't even read the article, but clicked the link just to see what the illustrations were. I wanted to vomit. A carrot peeler?







: Are you effin' KIDDING ME??? I can't believe they would put those kind of pics by an article like this. That is disgusting!


----------



## TryingMyBest (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow...ya know...I just don't get the whole complaint...they just didn't take enough off. Could you imagine a poor little baby beibg strapped twice? I wonder if they know what is coming the second time around? Wonder if anyone told the moms about the fact that the drs are afraid to take too much now and why...you know risk of too tight etc.


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

Just checked out the on-line article. A peeled banana with a line across the tip? Who are the sickos? uke


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TryingMyBest* 
...Could you imagine a poor little baby beibg strapped twice? I wonder if they know what is coming the second time around? ...









Those poor babies


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

Terrible. I will email them, too. How ironic that they talk about circumcision being "all about informed consent" at the end of the article. Give me a break. The only person who truly deserves informed consent isn't getting it because he's too young and vulnerable.


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

I've been working on a letter in my head, too. Need to get it in the mail this week. I think it is always best to send snail (I usually do both) because it makes more of an impact.

I am a new subscriber and will be cancelling my subscription. Heretofore I enjoyed the mag.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Also in the magazine there was an article about an "eco" business owned by two moms and the one mom said that they wanted eco items but not the "hemp and cloth diaper extreme." Also she still uses paper towels b/c there is no "viable alternative." Ummmmm... regular cloth towels? And then you wash them? Anyway, that's the kind of snobby superficial moms this mag is for.


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

My detest of the magazine grows...the author of that circ article was a contributor on the book "The Complete Organic Pregnancy" also, check out that issue for the pro-plastic toys article. The author slams parents who buy wooden toys because they...get ready...don't go with the style of their house.
Totally misses the point!!!


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

has anyone heard back? is there a new issue out? maybe something was printed


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

As far as I know, nothing was printed in response.

I actually let the ball drop and didn't finish the letter until today. I'm printing it now and it will go out tomorrow.

Here it is in case anyone has feedback.

To whom it may concern,

I am recently subscribed to your magazine, and heretofore enjoyed it. That is, until I read your shockingly irresponsible piece, "Getting the Shaft". Parents choosing to have elective genital reduction surgery done on their infants, is bad enough. Contrary to the tone of your article, thinking your son's penis hasn't been deprived of enough of its most sensitive and protective parts, and having more carved off, is a mind-blowing human rights violation and an abuse of parental privilege, not just some aesthetic detail. Simply the fact that some parents are obsessing over whether or not Johnny's penis is cute enough, just gives me the creeps.

Circumcision has, in some dubious but well-publicized studies, been shown to reduce female-to-male HIV transmission. So does condom use. The USA has the highest rate of medicalized circumcision, and also the highest rate of HIV infection in the industrialized world. (For more information on this, please refer to the helpful pamphlet found here: http://www.nocirc.org/publish/11-HIV.pdf ) Clearly, circumcision does not constitute effective disease prevention. Nevertheless, many parents initially justify their decision to use to get their babies cut by this rationale. Repeat circumcisions are just more pain for the boy, and more money in the pocket of unscrupulous doctors who are willing to capitalize on the insecurities of image-obsessed parents and the loopholes of insurance policies.

I was actually about to give a subscription as a gift to an expecting friend-but no longer trust your magazine as a reliable source of information for new moms. Please cancel my subscription and send me the remainder of the fee.

Sincerely,

Me


----------



## 00646 (Jan 18, 2008)

I just read this article.
Its actually scares me.
First off the pictures they post on cookie's website are extremely inappropriate.

And what some of these parents say.
"How was he going to feel about his penis, his sexuality?" says Socarides.
What are they teaching their child.

What if he decided he didn't want to be circ'd.
Then his parents would be all like but we wanted you to be like everyone else so you'd love yourself? huh?

Thats what it sounds like to me. Your teaching your kid that looks matter just by saying how was he going to feel? Maybe he'd not want it done to him? Makes me so upset. Parent's don't own their children. Children are people too.

I also like how they say the AAP is "neutral" on circ.
I thought the AAP says its not necessary for the child's well being.
They never say you don't have to do it.

And what really took the cake is this last commit.

"Socarides says her pregnant friends now discuss with their obstetricians how much foreskin they want taken off beforehand. Timothy Johnson, M.D., chair of the University of Michigan department of obstetrics and gynecology, applauds them. "Parents should ask, 'Do you believe in taking a lot or a little off?'" he says. "It should truly be informed consent." In the whirl of nursery decorating and name picking, it's easy to back-burner a frank talk about foreskin. But if you've decided to circumcise, this is one area where you probably shouldn't play it loose."

WT*. All penises are different what happens when a parent wants a "daddy" type circ. "oh I want it too be tight like daddy's." What if the kid's a grower. meaning his penis grows during an erection. And you've taken off too much?
I swear I'm done or I'm going to explode.


----------



## 00646 (Jan 18, 2008)

Did you say 3rd circ?
I've heard stories of men that keep getting recirced.
Too many circs can cause impotence.
I'm going to volimit now.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
Umm... what is an article about penises doing in "Cookie" magazine?

well, didn't you know, foreskin is a secret ingredient of their cookies







:
(just kidding)...


----------



## MoonJelly (Sep 10, 2004)

OMG! I read this thread earlier today and, then, _just now_ I received an email from *Stride Rite* saying they are giving away a year's subscription to _Cookie_ with an online purchase.








:


----------



## WonderWild (May 13, 2004)

It's funny that I just came accross this thread today. I just received Cookie magazine in the mail yesterday. I think I got it free when I bought something. Can't really remember. I read an article in there about a mother letting her ds wear a pink dress to school and went to their forums to see what they were saying about it.

Anyway, I looked through all their forums and posted on the pregnancy board a link to the nocirc full disclosure. And that was before I came here and read this thread.


----------

